# Taste of the Wild



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

So I got a response regarding ToTW for puppies from Diamond pet. 

This was my question to them.



> Hi Mr.Jack,
> 
> Glad you got back to me regarding this. Mr. Gadde was suggesting the same thing. Now my concerns are this:
> 
> ...


His response



> We believe TOW is the very best Grain Free pet food available.
> Our formulas are designed to be used for all life stages so in my opinion the slight differential in Cal/Ph is not harmful to puppies.
> If this is a major concern however we do offer 2 formulas in Puppy they are High Prairie and Pacific Stream both have lower levels of Ca/Ph added DHA, smaller kibble size for puppies and are formulated specifically to address particular concerns of calcium and phosphorous if this is a major concern, but in my view as stated it should not be harmful to any breed or age pet.
> We believe our foods are properly balanced nutritionally for consumers and pets, but we offer alternatives for those who have specific concerns about our formulas or selection of offerings.
> ...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That would be a typical response to anyone inquiring about a product but are worried about using it....

What I would prefer to see are the exact numbers of the Ca/P ratios, instead of someone who wants you to buy their product saying, "We believe the ratios are fine."


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm checking with him if these numbers are safe. That said, as much as it sounds like a great product, the feedback for puppies from these forums seems to drive me away from it, atleast in his early days.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The numbers for the puppy formulas and their equivalent ALS formulas are as follows:

High Prairie Puppy: Calcium 1.4% as fed, Phosphorus 1.0% as fed
High Prairie ALS: Calcium 2.1% as fed, Phosphorus 1.4% as fed
Pacific Stream Puppy: Calcium 1.3% as fed, Phosphorus 1.0% as fed
Pacific Stream ALS: Calcium 1.9% as fed, Phosphorus 1.1% as fed

Personally, I wouldn't feed either of the ALS formulas to a German Shepherd puppy until at least 12 months of age, possibly a bit older. Their bones are still growing until about 18 months and not only are the calcium and phosphorus amounts higher than I would be comfortable with, the ratios are not what is recommended for a growing large breed dog either.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I just don't understand why anyone could trust Diamond to make their dog food. I really would not trust them anymore, meaning TOTW. Get your pup on a good puppy food and leave Diamond trying to figure what they did wrong.

Here are some good ones...

Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy, Go, Endurance Only., Fromm, Merrick, Precise Holistic, Wellness Core, Castor and Pollux Natural, Ultramix G.F. Earthborn Holistic, Primitive Natural, Evo, Go! Fit and Free, Nature’s Variety Instinct, Pinnacle Peak Protein Formula, Solid Gold, Timberwolf, Canidea, Pure Elements, Darford Zero/G Dog Food


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I believe the OP has stated in previous posts that the only decent foods available in their area are Taste of the Wild and Royal Canin. While I am not exactly a fan of Diamond Pet Foods as of late (my lack of trust in them after the recall was why we switched from Taste of the Wild to Orijen), in my opinion Taste of the Wild is a superior food to any of Royal Canin's foods (no offense to anyone who feeds Royal Canin, this is just my opinion). 

While I agree that all of the foods that 3ToesTony listed are superior products to either Taste of the Wild or Royal Canin, a number of them would be just as poor a choice as Taste of the Wild's adult formulas for a GSD puppy.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what all is available in your area, at least to feed until your pup is old enough to be switched to an adult food, but all the foods I've fed have been Diamond foods. Blue Diamond, Taste of the Wild, and EVO. (I think EVO is a Diamond pet food?) I've never had any issues with it, personally, but to each their own.


----------

